# Powerpacks



## Johne230 (Oct 23, 2013)

I will be running 2 trains on my layout and wanted to use a dual control power pack Kato only makes a single control. I am trying to find another brand but I cant find any with DC fixed current for the accessories.Does anyone know of any. OH I am using Kato Unitrack. Thanks


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Johne...I too am running a three train n-scale layout and I am using a MRC dual control transformer for HO scale.


----------



## Johne230 (Oct 23, 2013)

daveh219 said:


> Johne...I too am running a three train n-scale layout and I am using a MRC dual control transformer for HO scale.


I looked at those the only problem is the accessories output is AC I need DC.


----------



## spiralcity (Sep 21, 2013)

I use 2 throttles for my 2 train setup. Tech 2's

http://www.toysperiod.com/mrc-tech-2-locomotion-1500-scale-model-train-power-pack-dc-p-980.html


----------



## Johne230 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks guys. I think I am going to go with the MRC Tech4 280 or the MRC Tech7 ampac 780
and get Katos ac-dc converter for my turnouts.


----------

